# Couple Wasatch Front Bucks to drool over!



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is a couple bucks I've been watching over the past couple weeks and have been unable to shoot. I finally got some good video of them yesterday morning, check it out. 8)

Here is the video link...









































These are all right in our backyard, except it takes 4 miles and tons of sweat to get to them unfortunately.4x4 and a 5x6, both 26".










Read More here...
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID50/16.html


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome bucks.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice bucks bugleboy. I have enjoyed your HAC post on monstermuleys.com. I am chasing several similar bucks on Front. They are there but it takes a lot of time, effort and opportunities before it all comes togather. Good luck to you and keep us posted if you have any success!

Hawkeye


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That 5 is sick! I hope you let the air out of him! :O||:


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

That is great footage. I love Wasatch Front bucks! That editing was great on the video. What technology did you use for it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

you mean to tell me your going to shoot at one of those dinks?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that the inline buckie looks very impressive but I honestly hope that he makes it a couple more years. He has good potential and is actually a fairly young deer.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

were those bucks in willard basin if they are I have seen them and they are two real nice bucks


----------

